# How many grams of carbs a day do you eat and of what?



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Curious what people use as carbs and how much!

personally 250g of Carbs a day.

100G oats with a banana in the morning and then 150g White rice al before 1600hrs, split into three further meals then 28g of Almonds!

This is to bulk!

Obviously ppl differ, but i did the eat all you can bulker a few years ago eating rice and spuds and powered on the pounds to much, making the dieting to shred to show form extremely hard!


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

250 to 300 per day for me, with 300+ Pro.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

1 chip with no salt a day


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

about 50g of chocolate


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> 1 chip with no salt a day


Bulking or cutting?


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

bulking clean, though!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

JSTEVO said:


> Curious what people use as carbs and how much!
> 
> personally 250g of Carbs a day.
> 
> ...


That's approx 150g of carbs not 250?

Oats 70g

Banana 27g

Rice 57g

Almonds 1.7g


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

400+ 200g pasta/rice 2x daily Plenty of other sources such breakfast etc.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

BONE said:


> I use 100g each day, 75g on non training days, im cutting.
> 
> When bulking i never go over 300g carbs a day or i pile on the pounds and it just makes no sense. Clean bulk is the way foward, always on 300-350g protein


Man 100g and I would be one grumpy brah :sneaky2: whatever works for you though man, I am eating about 300g at the min


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

goal 329.75g	goal 162.7	goal *36.6g*

currently


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bulking I go up to 500g depending on how fat I wanna look 

Ive done Keto neither really bothers me.

Carbs are yum


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

around 400g per day sometimes even more -

main sources 200g oats per day always sometimes 300g

other main sources wholewheat,pasta,rice


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

under 100g dextrose post work out


----------

